# My Croatia Trip 2017



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

I spent two weeks in beautiful Croatia. Here are some photos i took there. You can always click on the photos to see them bigger.


Let's start with the "Plitvice Lakes National Park":

P6196839 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6196841 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6196861 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6196889 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6196931 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6196982 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6196988 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6196992 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6197001 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6197011 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6197028 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Paradisiacal...great pics. :cheers:

Croatia and Puglia in Italy are the 'in places' to visit for many Australians these days.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Croatia


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A dreamlike landscape! kay:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments!

Next stop, Zadar:

P6207034 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6207035 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6207036 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6207037 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6207038 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6207039 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the last pic. That deepblue/white contrast always is very attractive! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Croatia is a stunning beauty, great pictures!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Thanks, yansa and Benonie!

P6207043 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6207057 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6207060 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6207061 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6207062 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6207064 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful updates with that Southern deep blue sky... kay:

When in Croatia I woul love to see the famous "Poskok" (Vipera ammodytes)
in her natural surroundings - of course in some respect distance.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Fortunately I didn't see any "Poskok"!

:runaway:


P6207069 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6207073 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6207074 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6207075 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6207076 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6207081 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Fortunately I didn't see any "Poskok"!
> 
> :runaway:


:lol: :lol: 

Great update again! kay:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P6207082 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6207083 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6207085 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6207089 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6207092 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

One last photo of Zadar:

P6207065 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



Dubrovnik is next:

P6227107 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227110 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227113 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227121 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227122 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227128 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227137 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P6227138 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227141 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227146 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227151 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227153 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227160 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P6227163 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227164 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227165 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227166 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227170 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227172 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great! I'm particularly impressed by pic 3! kay:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P6227180 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227189 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227190 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227201 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227202 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227206 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227212 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great! My favourites are pic 3 (love this castle) and the last one! kay:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Thanks, yansa! Mine, too! 

P6227215 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227217 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227219 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227223 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227232 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227236 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful roof shots!


----------



## SERVUSBR (Dec 4, 2016)

^^Wonderful photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very fine update, Dr. Seltsam! kay: Dubrovnik is such a gem...

The first pic shows us how narrow those old streets in fact are.
So maybe it's very romantic to walk through there as a visitor, but
pretty dark when you live there in the lower parts of the buildings...


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P6227269 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227282 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227286 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227292 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227293 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227306 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

:applause: :applause:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

very nice and neat cities, the terra cotta roofings are well kept.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P6227307 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227308 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227315 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227319 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227320 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227326 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P6227327 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227336 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227350 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227357 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227358 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227363 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227366 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Just beautiful sunset views!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A wonderful and peaceful update, Dr. Seltsam! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done, Dr. Seltsam :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

P6227374 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227386 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227389 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



Some night shots:

P6227396 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227398 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227399 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227404 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6227407 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great update! Love the pic with the cat and the laundry!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

A few photos of the Elaphiti Islands:

P6237410 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6237411 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6237412 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



Koločep:

P6237419 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6237428 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6237431 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P6237439 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6237447 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6237449 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



Šipan:

P6237451 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6237452 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6237454 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6237457 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6237458 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6237459 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6237462 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6237463 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



Lopud:

P6237478 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6237481 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful seascapes! And I love that old three-master.


----------



## Quantum Leap (Dec 9, 2011)

Looks like it was a good vacation, great photos!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

supernice, a wonderful place to spend a holiday.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

It definitely was a nice vacation!

Heading back to Dubrovnik:

P6237482 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6237484 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6237486 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6237487 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful updates, Dr. Seltsam! kay:

I really love the deep colour of the sea of this part of the Adria:



Dr.Seltsam said:


> P6237449 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Thanks, yansa! 

You really have a nice view from Srđ over Dubrovnik:



P6257488 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6257490 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6257493 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6257496 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6257505 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P6257507 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow, lovely photo series on posts # 61 - 63...I can see earlier AD structures.
Is that an abandoned earlier Christian church?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Zagreb looks good. And so do the rest of your pictures.


----------



## Niemand (Sep 6, 2016)

Different than I imagined, I thought Zagreb was a very cool and vibrant city!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P7017695 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017696 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017697 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017698 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017699 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017700 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017701 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017702 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

capricorn2000 said:


> Is that an abandoned earlier Christian church?


Which one do you mean?


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P7017704 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017706 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017707 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017709 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017711 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017713 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Really beautiful, Dr. Seltsam! kay:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Thank you, yansa! 

P7017716 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017717 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017718 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017719 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017720 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017721 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P7017722 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017724 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017727 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017728 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017729 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017730 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Cozy pedestrianized street, and I'm really fascinated by this beautiful horse! kay:



Dr.Seltsam said:


> P7017724 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Here's another one of that horse, especially for you, yansa! 

P7017725 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ Two beautiful horses and a great pic! kay:
I thank you very much, Dr. Seltsam, that's so nice of you! 

I've just seen that you live in Heidelberg.
Would be great if you could do a thread about that wonderful city.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

Zagreb is laced with beautiful buildings in old architectural styles. charming!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

I already made two threads with photos of Heidelberg but I think flickr already deleted these photos because it is too long ago. Maybe some day there will be a third one! 

More of Zagreb:

P7017731 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017732 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017734 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017735 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017739 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017740 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great pics of Zagreb, Dr. Seltsam! kay:



Dr.Seltsam said:


> I already made two threads with photos of Heidelberg but I think flickr already deleted these photos because it is too long ago. Maybe some day there will be a third one!


That would be really a joy for me!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P7017741 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017742 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017744 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017745 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017746 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017747 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice pics and cozy places! kay:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P7017748 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017749 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017750 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017751 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017753 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a lovely church! kay:
Brings one in good mood with that nice roof in fresh colours!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

P7017755 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017756 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017757 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017758 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017762 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017763 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017764 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P7017765 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------

